# Ringworm Issue on My Maltese Puppy



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Experts,

Anyone here experienced in dealing with Ringworm?
My puppy has it and it pains me to see it on him. He behaves normal, still playful and good appetite even with the Satellite dish on. Brought it to the vet twice already but I'm not sure if his improving. There are changes to the skin texture and color after medication. Can anyone tell if its improving?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh poor baby. I hope he recovers from it. 

As for your question, I don't have experience with ringworm, so I don't have experienced input on this. I just did a quick search for ringworms and found a thread that was previously posted by another maltese owner. Thought you might be interested: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/106375-ringworm.html

Hopefully someone who knows more about it will see this. 

Wishing your lil one well and welcome to SM.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Having had vast experience with ringworm (Hope), can you tell me what you are using on this or what meds. Your boy has a large number of lesions. The color does change as it heals, so that could be the differance.
You do know that you and your family can get this from him also?? For some reason young boys are the most susceptable to getting it.
My vet put Hope on an oral med and I also used Chlortrimazole ointment on the lesions. Hope's whole body was covered with it when I got her.
I also used Malasobe shampoo to bath her.
You can pm me privately if you want more info. Edie


----------



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Edie,

Thanks for your prompt reply.

Yes I am aware that it can infect us but I have no children. Only people who interacts with the puppy are 2 adults me and my gf due to 1 more vaccination to go.

The picture on our right is 5 days ago and the picture on the left is yesterday. From brownish and lumpy it changed to reddish and no longer lumpy. I pray its a sign of improvement. First, the vet prescribed a cream called Yucomy. I used it for more than a week and the only thing that changed was more lesions. I brought him back to the vet and she said it will take time. I was worried that it will spread so I changed to another anti fungal cream which was prescribed to me by a specialist from a private hospital and I could see changes in 2-3 days. I hope its for the good that is the reason why I posted pictures.

The vet also advised me that she would only recommend using shampoos if it spreads to the body but currently my boy only has it on the top of his head.

I'm going to check on him again today and will post pictures if I notice any changes.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM! Sorry to hear about your poor little boy! What is his name and how old is he? We would love to see pics of your sweet boy. 

I haven't had any experience with ringworm in my dogs. My mother had it once and it was only one legion but as you know it is contagious. I'm not sure how long you have been going to your vet, but you may want a second opinion. You may want to try the shampoo that Edie is recommending, I'm sure it can't hurt. 

Also since you're new, Edie is the coordinator for the American Maltese Association Rescue and I'm sure has seen her fair share of issues so I would definitely take her advice. 

Keep us posted on your little guy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont know how your little guy got ringworm, but it is normally from another animal. Do you have cats?? 
The Malasobe shampoo will only help him and is a soothing shampoo with antifungal qualities.
If he continues to have more outbreaks and not gettng better then his immune system could also be compromised .
I have honestly used most every product out there for ringworm and the Chlortrimazole ointment has worked the best for topical treatment. You can buy it over the counter, so dont need a vet to prescribe. Look in the pharmacy section that is for athletes foot. 
If he contines to get more, I would suggest talking to your vet about oral antifungal meds.


----------



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

Spent the day looking for a shop that sells Malasobe and found it. I'm gonna go shampoo to the shop tomorrow. Edie how long did Hope took to heal up when u started to use Chlortrimazole?

I do not have cats but I have an older Shih Tzu but I check her everyday to make sure there is no sign of infection. Similar to Pao Pao, she has not and will not socialize with other people and other animals until Pao Pao is fully vaccinated. They do not go out except for car rides and I bleach my floors everyday now and let sun light into the room.

Taking into account the incubation period of 10-14 days, this is the 3rd week that I have him and he already have this for 9 days. So I'm guessing the was infected before I got him. Well his my boy now and I just want him healed. 



This is Pao Pao
Birthday : 11th April 2012


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope's entire body was covered with the ring worm and she had to be on the oral meds and the ointment. You should also be washing the bedding he sleeps on frequently, like every other day or he will re-infect himself. It is a fungus with spores that need to be controlled. Hopefully his immune system will get stronger and be able to fight this off. If the other dog and you humans have good immune systems then hopefully you wont get it either.
I did get it and just had to keep putting the same ointment as I used on Hope on it and put a bandage over mine. Mine was gone in a week. 
Good luck.


----------



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

I went to the shop to get the Malaseb shampoo but the shop owner said my puppy is too young to handle Malaseb Shampoo's harsh chemicals and he refused to sell it to me. He advised that he wouldn't use it on any puppies below 4 months. Guess I'm stuck with anti fungal cream.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Pao Pao is really cute. Maybe you should talk to you vet about oral medication for him. Your Shih Tzu is also a cutie pie. I'm sure Edie will let you know if she thinks Pao Pao is too young for the shampoo. I wouldn't think so otherwise she would have mentioned it. If Pao Pao isn't too young, then maybe you can have someone else go and buy it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would not advise oral anti fungals, especially in a puppy so young. They can damage the liver. I've had to take them for fungal sinus infections and had to have regular bloodwork to monitor my liver function. My ENT also told me they can cause serious cardiac problems.

I would do as your vet advised and continue with the cream. I would also do as Edie suggested and wash his bedding daily. Make sure you do not use the same brushes, etc. on your puppy as you do on your Shih Tsu as ringworm is very contagious.

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/dog-ringworms

I'm sure he came with ringworm. Where did you get him? Have you spoken to the breeder about this?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Only your vet can decide about the antifungal meds and he is probably too young. Antifungal meds can damage the liver also , so its a risk that has to be decided by the vet and yourself and how bad the ringworm case is.
The shampoo is medicated and with anything it has its precautions. My vet sells the Malasob, so call your vet and discuss using it or not. The precautions include a possible allergic reaction, dont get it in the eyes or mouth. So with any drug it is a risk and again talk to your vet about it. 
How was the ringworm diagnosed?? Did they do a culture or just a black light??
If your boy can go out and lay in the sunshine that will help also.
Hopefully the ointment will cure this fast along with good nutrition, some sunshine and keeping his bedding ,anything he comes in comtact with, like doggie clothes and the brushes clean, as was just mentioned.
Its a struggle to get rid of but can be done. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

Ringworm was done on only on blacklight only and I would like to thank you guys so much for being so helpful.. I'm putting the bedding out on sunlight everyday and washing it every other day, floors are bleached 1:10 and I took out the blinds so the sun can shine into the room and been creaming him religiously twice a day. His skin is now starting to turn to normal skin with a lil reddish hint. No new signs of ringworm infection popped out. Hopefully this will be over soon and I can take the protective collar off him.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear things are moving in a positive direction. Hopefully it will be all clear in no time. I love your sig pictures!!


----------

